# Cord of wood diagram?



## 68dodgeramman (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a diagram of a face cord and a pulp cord? My wife always needs a picture to understand what I'm talking about. Lol. Yep it's true. I found one online but it's not  clear and the resolution is bad. I have to email it to her so I need it to be fairly legible.  Thanks.


----------



## stejus (Oct 12, 2009)

No need to diagram.  It's easy.  A full cord is measured by a stack 8 feet long, 4 ft high and 4 feet back.  Picture your wood pile stacked on a few pallets.   The pallet size is 8 feet long and 4 feet wide.   You would get three rows of 16" splits on the pallet to make up the 4 feet wide and pile to 4 feet high.  There's your full cord.  

A face cord is one row of 16" splits measuring 8 feets long and 4 feet high.

Do a google search and look for images, you'll find plenty.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 12, 2009)

Would a sheet of plywood help her visualize it?


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 12, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Would a sheet of plywood help her visualize it?


... or two sheets at right angles to each other.


----------



## rathmir (Oct 12, 2009)

Even two sheets of OSB would be an expensive lesson.  Get a piece of paper and draw a rectangular cube 4ftx4ftx8ft, or, check google images.


----------



## stejus (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, a sheet of plywood is 4'x8'.   Lay this down on the ground and there's your footprint.  Remember you need to go up 4' all the way around.  Just an FYI, it's really hard to stack a cord of wood in this manner.  You need space in between rows to allow air flow.  Once your wood is dry and ready to burn, you can certainly pack it this tight when stacking.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 12, 2009)

And to end up with a full cord after the wood dries, you need to stack it higher than 4' because it will shrink quite a bit depending on what type of wood it is. I noticed the ash I cut last winter that was stacked approximately at 4 1/2' high is now just at or under 4'.


----------



## Pagey (Oct 13, 2009)

Here ya go: http://www.woodheat.org/firewood/cord.htm


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's a few more


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 13, 2009)

I always thought a good way to visualize a full cord would be to picture a standard 8' pickup truck box stacked with firewood 4' high, 4' across, and 8' (the length of the box) long.  Or a 24' long row, 16" wide and 4' high.  Or for example if your garage is 24' long, picture a 4' high stack of firewood the length of the garage.


----------



## madrone (Oct 13, 2009)

what's a pulp cord?


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 13, 2009)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> Here's a few more



After that is split, it will easily stack out to a cord and a half.


----------



## Pagey (Oct 13, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Carbon_Liberator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But only if you use a Fiskars!  :lol:


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 13, 2009)

Pagey said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gota get me one of those Fiskars, I could use the extra wood.  ;-)


----------



## 68dodgeramman (Oct 13, 2009)

madrone said:
			
		

> what's a pulp cord?



A pulp cord is what some of the loggers up here call a full cord. And thanks for the help you guys. I just needed something to email her quick. And these worked great. Thanks again!


----------



## rdust (Oct 13, 2009)

Each one of these rows is  24' long between 4-5' tall and 16-18" wide.  More less a cord a piece.......


----------



## waynek (Oct 13, 2009)

Lar-Bud said:
			
		

> madrone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A pulpwood cord in the Wisconsin woods is 133.3 cu. ft. as opposed to a standard cord of wood, which is 128 cu. ft. Pulpwood sticks are cut to 100 inches long.... 8.333' x 4' x 4' = 133.3 cu. ft.

Today I wish I had a nickel for every pulp stick I sawed.
jackpine


----------

